# stranded in puyallup, wa.



## threehalfgallons (Mar 3, 2010)

so me and three road dogs were stranded at a gas station is puyallup wa. them being pretty much first timey travelers had wayyy too much in their packs, two guitars, a cat and some bulky nonsense. 

anyways, after sitting at this rednecky gas station in the burning heat for 7ish hours with no cars that wanted to accommodate us we started getting desperate. one dude called his dad who booked a motel room about 3 miles away from the gas station. (i personally wanted to camp out in the field nearby) but with the heat and all their shit there was no way of walking this 3 miles up hill to this motel.

then a cop suv type deal pulls in the gas station. this girl decides that she wants to ask the cop for the ride. we all walk over to him stinking like shit. he says "yall know that motel is fo crackheads and you want me to drive you four youngins there?"

"yessir."

"ok thats all fine i just gotta run your names." just to be cautious i gave a fake name, but all the rest gave real ones. he runs em and finds out the rest of my road dogs got warrants one being out on 90 fucking thousand dollar bail. 

i was like aw shit. then he reiterated,
"so you want me to take yall to the crackhead motel when most of yall got warrants?"

"yessir"

"where yall headin anyway?"

"oregon"

"so you want me to take yall to the crackhead motel, with warrants, so yall can leave the state?"

"yessir"

then he busted out laughing and told us to get in the car. hahahaha.. i couldnt believe that shit. so we all pile into his backseat with their shit and the cat practically pressed up against the window. we try to close the door and he gives us a strange look.

"sorry yall i dont want ya getting hurt all shmushed in there so im gonna have to turn yall down for a ride."

o well, so we pile out and our last rolled cigarette between the four of us falls to the concrete. he says, "so yall smoke weed huh?" and i quickly said "no sir thats our last cigarette" he says, "oh yeah?"

at that moment he stomps it apart and spreads it all over the ground. 
"guess you werent lyin" he says.

and thats my story of a cop i thought was almost cool until it all went to shit.


----------



## Blackout (Mar 3, 2010)

damb thats nuts have you ever gotten a ride from a cop before 
iv gotten a couple in arizona and cali so did you ever make it to origan
im in texas right know


----------



## threehalfgallons (Mar 3, 2010)

we got down to olympia washington the next morning and i couldnt stand to travel with them anymore. so we parted ways and i headed east instead that time. i believe they settled down in portland though if im not mistaken.


----------



## christianarchy (Mar 3, 2010)

fucking ridiculous shit! the worst part of it is you were in puyallup. gotta love not too shitty endings though!


----------



## threehalfgallons (Mar 3, 2010)

fuck puyallup!!!!!!


----------



## mksnowboarder (Mar 4, 2010)

That sucks how it went downhill.

I don't understand how you guys get cops to give you rides. I've asked cops for rides twice when it was below freezing and I wasn't properly dressed, and was turned down both times. Including once in a blizzard while wearing a t-shirt.

I would've been pissed about the cigarette more than anything, though.

mike


----------



## threehalfgallons (Mar 6, 2010)

i have found in many places the cops will give you rides. the reason why this story is better than the rest is cause he knew we were leaving the states with a huge amount of bail on our backs and on our way to a sketchy ass motel.


----------



## Drunken Hearted Man (Mar 14, 2010)

My old traveling partner was from "poopyallup" as she liked to refer to it. I've heard stories about how much it sucks. You have my sympathy.


----------



## Monkeywrench (Mar 14, 2010)

Why does almost every story of a kickdown or ride from a cop turn bad towards the end? Hah. Nice story, though. I have no idea why kids bother to travel with cats.


----------



## constant (Mar 14, 2010)

Aww Puyallup is no bueno originally from it I can say never go to it. It's a terrible black hole full of juggalos and tweakers an what not. How did you end up there by the way?


----------



## 1percentfreeloader (Mar 19, 2010)

How the hell did you wind up in puyallup, did you ride that junk line down from Spookane? That took alot of guts getting into a police car with warrants no matter what he said. I wouldve assume a-hole was tricking yall into goint to puyallup finest hotel.. then off to wherever your mates 90000 bond was lol.. At least tobacco isnt _that _hard to come by, a decent cop is..
peace


----------

